# Paypal "scharf" schalten



## puschelchen (7. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich hab derzeit n Problem bzw ich weis garnicht nach was ich genau suchen MUSS um Paypal von der Sandbox scharf zu schalten.
Die Sandbox wurde genügend getestet und funktioniert auch.
Nun möchte ich aus der Testphase raus vll hat einer Erfahrung oder n Link zu sowas.
Falls ich im falschen Unterforum gelandet bin möchte ich bitte den Thread ins richtige Forum gesetzt 
Bis dann
Und danke schonma im Vorraus
lg Puschelchen


----------



## puschelchen (7. Juni 2011)

Keiner ne Lösung für sowas?


----------



## Da Hacker (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Puschelchen,

das geht relativ einfach. Du musst nämlich in der paypalfunctions.php die Sandboxflag auf "false" setzen. Dadurch wird dieser Code aktiviert:


```
/*	
	' Define the PayPal Redirect URLs.  
	' 	This is the URL that the buyer is first sent to do authorize payment with their paypal account
	' 	change the URL depending if you are testing on the sandbox or the live PayPal site
	'
	' For the sandbox, the URL is       https://www.sandbox.paypal.com/webscr&cmd=_express-checkout&token=
	' For the live site, the URL is        https://www.paypal.com/webscr&cmd=_express-checkout&token=
	*/
	
	if ($SandboxFlag == true) 
	{
		$API_Endpoint = "https://api-3t.sandbox.paypal.com/nvp";
		$PAYPAL_URL = "https://www.sandbox.paypal.com/webscr?cmd=_express-checkout&token=";
	}
	else
	{
		$API_Endpoint = "https://api-3t.paypal.com/nvp";
		$PAYPAL_URL = "https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_express-checkout&token=";
	}
```

Hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## PHPGangsta (5. März 2012)

Ist das Problem schon gelöst? Ich nehme mal an ja...

Normalerweise ist die Umschaltung von Sandbox zur Live Umgebung sehr einfach, es muss im PayPal Button natürlich die Empfänger-E-Mail-Adresse ausgetauscht werden sowie die Zieladresse des Formulars/Popups, und im eventuell vorhandenen IPN Script muss nun http://www.paypal.com statt http://www.sandbox.paypal.com verwendet werden. Ich glaube das war schon alles.


----------

